# cheese cultures etc. for sale



## KUrby (Oct 27, 2007)

I just bought all the cheese cultures from the coop on here and I am selling out my herd of does. So if anyone is interested let me know.
Here is what I have.
Lipase powder 1oz un opened $3.00
liquid rennet 2 oz bottle unopened $3.60
C-11 Flora Danica 1/4 unopened $4.00
Fromage Blanc 9paks $4.30
Thermophilic -Direst set 5paks $3.00
Mesophilic 5paks $3.00
Ricki's Fromagina 10paks $6.00
Chevre 9 packs $4.30
total $31.20 plus your shipping.
I would like to sell it all together if possible.
Karen


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

I am interested! Is it still available? Do you take paypal?


----------

